# Resurrection of a commercial slicer



## crazymoon (Dec 14, 2014)

I was given this slicer years ago from the kitchen at work. Someone was told to clean it so they submersed it in the sink !
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. They gave it to me and said the blade was dull and the bearings were shot due to the water bath. I stuck in down cellar and forgot about it  until awhile ago.The blade seems sharp as I sliced my finger open and didn't even know it until I saw red drops all over the work bench . (Duh!) The bearings definitely sounded bad so I tore it apart to either save or throw away. Its' a nice old Univex S12 model ,needs a good cleaning. I can't believe the motor didn't go bye -bye!













P1010079.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 14, 2014






 After the tear down, motor bearings sound good but the pulley bearings are toast.













P1010080.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 14, 2014






Here is the culprit, nice rusty pulley bearings from being stuck in the sink ! 













P1010081.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 14, 2014






Voila new slicer !(hopefully ) A little elbow grease on the clean-up and it will be good to go .


----------



## themule69 (Dec 14, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> I was given this slicer years ago from the kitchen at work. Someone was told to clean it so they submersed it in the sink !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would soak that bearing in food grade oil overnight. I bet you won't even be out the price of a bearing. Then you will have a nice smoker. If you were closer I would sharpen the blade for you.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks good CM, that'll be a nice addition to the Q arsenal !

:beercheer:


----------



## java (Dec 14, 2014)

congrats on the score, we got ours pretty much e same way

sometimes it pays to be handy.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Dec 14, 2014)

Super cool and free is a great price! I love my slicer.


----------

